# Anyone want a good laugh



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

This was funny,


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Haahahaha

That link was worth clicking on! Good stuff!


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I still laugh to watch itagain , that is a good one


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

What a dummy!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I was a bit grumpy til I watched that


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL That was awesome!


----------

